# Cute Pics



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I thought it would be nice to have a cute picture post so if any of us have any we might like to share, why not?
Here is one I thought was extra cute.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg... I have that poster in my room!!! I used to have a Beagle so I bought it a long time ago! I LOVE that pic!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

This little whitetail is an albino which was found on the side of the road by a friend of a friend and the picture was sent to me in an email. He is so tiny and oh so very rare and I believe he is now being cared for in a special place where he will get all the required attention he needs. He was named Powder. Isn't he just the cutest little fella?


----------



## Kristy (May 30, 2005)

I think the Yorkie in my signature is quite cute


----------



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Times">I thought this one was cute







</span>


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrappy_@Jul 3 2005, 11:18 PM
> *Okay found an irresistable cute pic to share
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Wow, Bren that is very cute, what a nice dog to lay there and allow the puddies to sit on top like that.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

here is a funny one!


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Aww, those are all sooo cute! I especially love seeing animals that don't normally hang out together, like the sweet golden with the cats. I guess it gives me hope for the world. The one of the herding dog jumping over the sheep is hilarious!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

This Kitty looks a little annoyed.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Is that a wolf jumping over a sheep? How wierd! 
The cat looks ready to attack!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Found some cute ones!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The pics aren't showing up.


EDIT.... hey they're showing up now... great!! And they are precious!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

He had just saved her from a fire in her house, rescuing her by carrying her out of the house into her front yard, while he continued to fight the fire. 

She is pregnant.

The firefighter was afraid of her at first, because he had never been around a Doberman before.

When he finally got done putting the fire out, he sat down to catch his breath and rest.

A photographer from the Charlotte, North Carolina newspaper, "The Observer," noticed this red Doberman in the distance looking at the fireman.

He saw her walking straight toward the fireman and wondered what she was going to do.

As he raised his camera, she came up to the tired man who had saved her life and the lives of her babies, and kissed him, just as the photographer snapped this photograph










And people say animals are dumb - yeah right.


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Great photos!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

If I put a picture of me on here, would you think I'm vain?























HAHAHAHAHA







I'm just messing around!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jul 5 2005, 10:21 AM
> *If I put a picture of me on here, would you think I'm vain?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Aww the dobe pic with the fireman is a sweet one














I love all the pics


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

That dobe and fireman story is GREAT!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom+Jul 5 2005, 11:33 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















































































<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78195
[/B][/QUOTE]


Heck no! hahahaha


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)




----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

That story was soo sweet!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Jul 5 2005, 03:19 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
How cute!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

i couldn't believe the photo of the kitty, i will have nightmares tonight.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Jul 5 2005, 01:19 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

This picture is awesome!


----------

